# correct fitting of a german hackamore



## _daisy_ (2 January 2009)

can anyone find me a picture of a correctly fitted german hackamore? i need one and cant seem to find one

thanks in advance


----------



## RunToEarth (2 January 2009)

Is that any help? I know there is a snaffle in there too but it shouldnt affect the height at which the hackamore sits.


----------



## Weezy (2 January 2009)




----------



## _daisy_ (2 January 2009)

cheers Rosie,
it does help even though the snaffle is there, all the ones i can find are sat too low or are of the english version


----------



## _daisy_ (2 January 2009)

thanks Lou, thats perfect


----------



## Weezy (2 January 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## Natch (2 January 2009)

Just interested because I know naff all about hackamores, but why does that rider have a hackamore and a snaffle on? I can't see that the hackamore is attached to anything but maybe that's just my ignorance on the subject  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETS Horse, HORSE, not rider has the hackamore on! Doh!


----------



## Weezy (2 January 2009)

Brakes and steering


----------



## Ezme (2 January 2009)

German hackamore and snaffle have been popular with SJ'ers for a while. I think its for speed turns without hauling on mouth.

Although watching olyimpia coverage I saw lots of good 'ol english hackamores!


----------



## RunToEarth (2 January 2009)

Yes as lou says, that is a pretty strong bit you have there, but some horses need the mouth contact too. The two are attatched by a spur strap (not ideal) but it does get the results, as that horse is a difficult one to bit, robert does well to ride him like he does!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2009)

Ok... So the hackamore and bit back each other up? ish?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Would you ride with two sets of reins or somehow attach the german hackamore to the snaffle or something else?

(sorry for hijacking thread)  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry just read Rosiie's post, thanks all!


----------



## RunToEarth (2 January 2009)

You can ride with two sets, although when we tested that at home it proved unsuccessful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Those are joined with spur straps. The two back eachother up, as they work in different ways. It is horses for courses really!


----------



## Stateside (3 January 2009)

A good way of knowing if the hackamore is in the right place is have it so the lower bar connected to both checks are just out reach to the horses mouth ( lips &amp; muzzel ) but you need it placed high. And you ride with a very light contact and use the check and release method, But practise at home a lot, I have had a few horses resist as they did not understand what was expected of them and when worked it out ,But when they had they were fantastic in one, but often going back to a bit and then back to the hackamore, chop &amp; change. But that's horses,


----------



## Pidge (3 January 2009)




----------



## fornema (3 January 2009)

There is a purpose built german hackamore with a snaffle attached, robert i think is the one who uses one they are not to different bits but attaches some how


----------



## RunToEarth (3 January 2009)

Yes- the picture I posted above is of Finnbarr V, Robert's horse.


----------

